# Why would I want a strain that's high in CBD?



## Hackerman (May 8, 2014)

I thought the proper balance for CBD was to keep it low. Under 1%. I have read something about medical users who desire the CBD high and THC low for pain relief without the buzz but........ certainly not what I'm looking for. LOL

It was one of my freebies from Attitude. It's called Chronic Thunder. Here is the description.

Chronic Thunder has all the attributes desired of a Barneys Farm breeding program.
A wonderful blend of genetics resulting in an Indica-dominant hybrid  that produces a relaxing satisfied high, with a beautifully uniquely  tart fragrance and flavor.
The plant grows medium tall  90 -100cm, and gives a great yield of Chronic Thunder treasure in just 8 weeks from flowering.
information
type:     Indica
yield:     500gr/m2
height:     80-90cm
flower time:     57-62 days
harvest time:     End September/Early October
thc:     >20 %
cbd:     High %
genetics:     Chronic X Alaskan Thunder

Do I even want to bother growing this?

Thanks


----------



## Locked (May 8, 2014)

High CBD Dank is especially useful for children. Charlotte's Web Strain is a High CBD low THC that helps children with seizures I believe.  I believe Rose knows quite a bit about high CBD strains.


----------



## Locked (May 8, 2014)

Charlotte's Web>>>>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charlotte's_Web_(cannabis)


----------



## Locked (May 8, 2014)

This is one of the better articles on High CBD that I have come across>>>>http://www.leafly.com/news/lifestyle/whats-the-deal-with-these-high-cbd-strains


----------



## Rosebud (May 8, 2014)

Hackerman, they have found that cbd's can treat seizures in children. Severe seizure disorders. I have a friend with crohns and my husband has MS, neither of these folks like to get stoned like I do, but a high cbd can treat both of these problems.  I am growing something called freedom baby... Not all will be a high cbd. I will have them tested to see which is the high cbd. If you were having pain but didn't want to get stoned, there ya go...cbd's.  A friend told me he felt like a jelly donut after smoking dabs of cbds.

I am growing it in hope of giving it to dispensarys to be made into pure medicine for a child that might need it.  And with any high cbd's  the deal is it is never sold. It is given to whoever needs it.  My own son had a pretty serious seizure disorder, when he was little. I just wish cannabis was known about then...that is where my interest stems from.  Pun not intended...stems from....lol  

So everything you probably never really wanted to know.... I heard a doctor say the CBD's are so good for you they will be sold in health food stores in ten years.


----------



## Rosebud (May 8, 2014)

Nice article Hamster, thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Locked (May 8, 2014)

No problem Rose....glad I could help.


----------



## skullcandy (May 8, 2014)

i like the pot high in CBD that i get from my dispencery because its like a puff then pain relife in like one minute for like a couple hours


----------



## Hackerman (May 8, 2014)

So, even though this strain boasts a 20%+ THC content, are you saying I shouldn't bother growing it? And, even if the THC does get you high, how will the CBD affect the buzz?

I don't need pain relief.....I want to get stoned. LOL

Thanks again, all.

FYI, this was a freebie from Attitude.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 8, 2014)

A lot of people are after pain relief without getting high.  If you are not one of them, fine.  But I personally would like a nice strain high in CBDs and low in THC.  

If you are not interested in a pain reliving strain that does not get you high (or very high), I would say that no, you should probably not bother growing this out.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 8, 2014)

LOL--well you answered that while I was typing.  If you do not need pain relief and just want to get high, then no you shouldn't bother growing it out.  Give it someone who may be interested in a strain like this.


----------



## Hackerman (May 8, 2014)

OK, while I have you all, I'll post this here instead of starting a new thread (since it's CBD related)...

Another freebie is World Of Seeds Northern Light x Big Bud. Here is the description from World of Seed's site. Notice the BALANCED CANABANOIDS.

_Northern Light is a strain that has won so many indica cups and prizes that they even asked for her to be retired from competition to give other high quality indica strains a chance. Furthermore, to give us a better idea of her quality, the genetics of many subsequent champions were based on Northern. By crossing her with Big Bud (one of the best-selling strains during the 80s and 90s owing to her high yields), we produced an exceptional genotype that is ideal for indoor growing owing to her small stature, great yields and resin coated buds. *Highly medicinal, her balanced cannabinoid levels make her an effective tranquiliser.* Her elevated CBD levels will leave you in a mildly sedated state, ideal for therapeutic us

Sex: Feminised
Lineage: Northern Light x Big Bud
Genotype: 100% indica
Grow Method: indoor/outdoor
Harvest Time (indoors): between 55 days
Harvest Time (outdoors): end September
Yield: 500-600g indoor / 1200g outdoor
Taste: Spicy; Fine Hardwood with sweet cheese back notes
Aroma: Fine Hardwood with sweet cheese back notes
Effect: Relaxing; medicinal
THC: 18%
Resistance to Mould: High
Resistance to Pests: High
Medicinal Value: Very high_

And, Attitudes description...

_World of Seeds Medical Collection Northern Lights x Big Bud:  Northen lights winner of the 88 ,89 and 1990 cannabis cup; crossed with BIG BUD ( one of the most commercial plants in the 80´sand 90´s because of its production) makes it ideal for indoors because of their resin covered buds.  *Northern Lights x Big Bud is of great medical value and ideal against anxiety because of their equally percentage of cannabinoids* and ideal for growers with little space because of its great production.  Its high value in CBD gives you the sensation of a middle high. Northern Lights x Big Bud could be used for any therapeutic use.  Northern Lights x Big Bud cannabis seeds can be cultivated indoors and takes cannnabis seeds 45-55 days to flower.  It's cannabis seeds are highly resistant to disease and mould. Northern Lights x Big Bud effects are high.    _

Is this another one I shouldn't bother with? It's called their "Medical Collection".

Thanks again. I'm glad I asked about these.


----------



## Locked (May 8, 2014)

I think if the THC percentage is high on a strain don't shy away from it just because it has a high CBD as well. 

Take the Northern Light x Big Bud for example. 18 % THC is high and will get you stoned regardless of the CBD content.  Problem is, plenty of breeders would love to jump on the High CBD Bandwagon and overstate their claims....just like they usually do on their THC percentage. I always take those descriptions with a Big grain of salt. jmo


----------



## Rosebud (May 8, 2014)

Northern lights is a good smoke. Big bud is not as strong, I hear, thru a few people. Grow it out..Don't be afraid of cbd's the healthy part of pot...lol IT will relax you and you will get high. You have been smoking some cbd's ever since you started smoking pot.


----------



## Hackerman (May 8, 2014)

I suppose I can try them. I won't clone them for a multiple grow but I can try it, for sure.

Thanks again to all. I have learned so much in the short time I have been here.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 9, 2014)

I have never been really impressed with Big Bud crossed with anything.   You have some great genetics.  I wouldn't be worried about trying to grow out everything right now.  Do your 3 Indicas, take some clones, see if you like that smoke.  How many plants are you planning on starting?


----------



## Hackerman (May 9, 2014)

I have decided to go with a straight Critical Kush grow. It's what I ordered and I am low on Indica. Makes sense.

I am going to start with 3 plants. I'll take clones from those. If I do my trough experiment, I'll need 19 plants so I'll take 25 or so clones from those 3 mother plants.


----------

